# Electric Awning Fix From Dometic



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Excellent! Would love to see pictures after the "fix"!

Eric


----------



## 2224 (Jun 5, 2006)

The dump arm works great.
We had it on a motor home and never had a problem.
We also had the wind sensor which I usually disengaged due to its sensitivity.
We would sit under it and out of no where the awning would retract.
You will enjoy the new feature.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

saw it (i think) on a new Sydney. it looked like an adjustable arm and maybe a gas strut????????????


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, I am still waiting on the return of my 31rqs from the dealer.

I found a good description of the retrofit kit on another website (someone posted two diagrams of the installed product):Other website

I will post pictures when the dealer is done.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I called dometic customer service yesterday and indeed they have decided to fix the sun shade for use in the rain.







They told me to talk to dealer and they would send part to dealer to install. Waiting for Tacoma RV service to call back with the install date. Of course they said they have not heard of such a thing. I told him they should get the internet and search outbackers.com and they would be knowledgable too.







Also going to have them put proper support under my shower pan.
JOE


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I cannot wait to see the pics. I think it will be a gas strut.

THor


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Here are the pictures.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Cool cant wait for mine to come in. Dometic is covering the part.







But i have to split install cost with tacoma rv







But it will be worth it


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Bad part is that the Knob is small as it needs to fit in the awning channel, and the aluminum u channel it is attached to is small.

It is horrible in the wind!!! you cannot tighten the knob tight enough.......it will still slide in or out & the little aluminum U channel will end up crimping bending as it gets leverage at its attachment point.

We had wind & Rain this weekend......all manual Awnings were fine.....just drop them down.......My electric was lifting and was sliding on the tiny turn Knob. I anchored it down with Straps.

I personally do not like the electric awning.........opening an awning is about the easiest thing to do. A standard awning is a lot sturdier as its attachment points are top and bottom on the trailer, giving it much better leverage. This is about the only thing i did not care for in getting my new trailer............and it really is minor, it does not take all that much longer to strap it down.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Bad part is that the Knob is small as it needs to fit in the awning channel, and the aluminum u channel it is attached to is small.
> 
> It is horrible in the wind!!! you cannot tighten the knob tight enough.......it will still slide in or out & the little aluminum U channel will end up crimping bending as it gets leverage at its attachment point.
> 
> ...


So did your's come with the adjustment arm new or did you have it put on.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

jozway said:


> Bad part is that the Knob is small as it needs to fit in the awning channel, and the aluminum u channel it is attached to is small.
> 
> It is horrible in the wind!!! you cannot tighten the knob tight enough.......it will still slide in or out & the little aluminum U channel will end up crimping bending as it gets leverage at its attachment point.
> 
> ...


So did your's come with the adjustment arm new or did you have it put on.
[/quote]

It came with the Knob/adjustment arm...............i love gadgets, so don't get me wrong.........it is cool to just push a button and in 15 seconds the awning is set.......It just needs ideal conditions........it was rainy and windy Saturday night and i had to strap it down............I would have normally only needed to drop the whole thing with the wind if it was a manual operating one, my friends with regular awnings dropped theirs and it was fine.......mine wanted to lift as the turn knob would not hold...........there also is a little play, if you get the knob tight enough not to slide, where the aluminum adjustment channel meets the arm.......in which it can lift and "bind" opposite its pivoting direction........with too much stress that is guaranteed to crimp and bend.

I will figure out a couple other "Quick Fixes" to adapt it to real conditions......


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

fl_diesel said:


> Here are the pictures. Basically, they removed a piece of the awning support (left side looking at the trailer) and replaced that w/ one that is adjustable with a knob to keep it retracted at the desired angle. It seems to put a very nice angle on the awning. Haven't had a chance to try it in the rain yet. You would not want to forget to let arm extend back out before retracting or I imagine you could cause some damage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well finally got the adjustable arm installed the other day. I think it should work pretty good. Should be able to leave awning out in rain now. Anyone with the same awning should get this done what a difference!!!








The dealer say's dometic suggests leaving the adjustment knob loose and it will auto dump? I think i will leave at an angle though.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Wouldn't this have worked 









MaeJae


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

MaeJae said:


> Wouldn't this have worked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might have








But would have been a pain if you needed to roll up guickly for high winds. 
Joe


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This is what I did and it works very well Rafter with ground support leg.

But I wish it were just a manual awning.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

This here is the best mod. As I'm sure some of you have read the thread I did that covered this issue. The dealer put this on and it's worked out great. I've been in HEAVY down poors and some pretty good winds and we haven't had one issue with it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> This here is the best mod. As I'm sure some of you have read the thread I did that covered this issue. The dealer put this on and it's worked out great. I've been in HEAVY down poors and some pretty good winds and we haven't had one issue with it.


Does it disconnect from the awning and then snap onto the trailer (just below the awning when it is rolled up?)


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> This is what I did and it works very well
> 
> But I wish it were just a manual awning.


That really seems to defeat the purpose of the electric awning. How do you deploy the bar?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks great - is this really needed or can you just lower the awning on the one end?

We have a manual awning and have yet to really use it and test it. Looking thought this post, I do like the center support bracket on some of the pics. So, my next question is - does the manual awning really need the center support or is it sturdy enough to withstand the rain and winds? I believe on my 250RS the span is 15'


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

fl_diesel said:


> This is what I did and it works very well
> 
> But I wish it were just a manual awning.


That really seems to defeat the purpose of the electric awning. How do you deploy the bar?
[/quote]

True but I really did not want the electric awning this mod makes it usable in more weather conditions. As I said I just wish I had a manual awning.

To set it up you need a step ladder but it only takes 5 minutes.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Looks great - is this really needed or can you just lower the awning on the one end?
> 
> We have a manual awning and have yet to really use it and test it. Looking thought this post, I do like the center support bracket on some of the pics. So, my next question is - does the manual awning really need the center support or is it sturdy enough to withstand the rain and winds? I believe on my 250RS the span is 15'


With a 15' manual Awning you probably do not need it.........19-21' it is a big help.

The electric awnings are useless.............I have one with the adjustable dump arms..........I WISH IT WAS MANUAL.
Manual awning is so much better in weather..........and putting an awning up and down is already simple......I will be looking at mine as to what i can do to modify it to make it work better...


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> This here is the best mod. As I'm sure some of you have read the thread I did that covered this issue. The dealer put this on and it's worked out great. I've been in HEAVY down poors and some pretty good winds and we haven't had one issue with it.


Does it disconnect from the awning and then snap onto the trailer (just below the awning when it is rolled up?)
[/quote]

Yes it's mounted perminantly to the camper. It's got a little pin that goes through the end of the tensioner to keep is secured to the camper while in transit. I really like this setup.


----------

